# found all white pigeon-decided to keep it-help



## surffam (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi, we found an all white pigeon-actually it found us-came in the back door. We decided to keep it. We bought a cage until we can build one and bought wild bird seed. Where do you find pigeon food? Petco was not helpful. I had 20+ homing pigeons when I was little but my parents took care of them. I just thought they were cool pets. When we found this one My girls got excited but then when I went on the internet to find out more info about pigeons I got a little nervous about diseases ect that can be transferred to humans. I am a neurotic mom. My girls handle the pigeon often and the pigeon seems to enjoy it. It has not tried to get away. I am open and thankful for all advice


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Surffam,

Welcome to Pigeons.com. Congratulation on your new found friend...he sounds like a sweetie. Many of our members have pigeons as pets and I'm sure they will be along shortly to offer some good advice....in the meantime, I have found a previous thread which may answer many of the questions I'm sure you may have...it is titled "Basic Needs of a Pet Pigeon." Just click on the link to read it:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8752

In answer to your questions about diseases...I don't believe any of the sicknesses that a pigeon may have can be transferred to humans. Again, more knowledgeable members should be along shortly to give you some definitive answers. In the meantime, just practice good hygiene by washing your hands after handling the pigeon and everything should be fine.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Surffam, 

Lin has given you some great advice and information. Try looking in your yellow pages for feed and supply stores in your area. They should be under "farming/supply". Usually these places will carry pigeon feed and a few other supplies for pigeons. Good luck with your new bird and don't be afraid to ask any further questions


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Surffam, and kids! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk ! 

I was surprised to read that PetCo was of no help to you. The one here in Omaha is where I but most of mine. It is called Kaytee Supreme Dove and Palaoma (pigeon) mix. 

Wild bird seed that you can purchase at the supermarket will work fine for the present. Some pigeons enjoy raw unsalted peanuts and uncooked popcorn. Pigeons are much like people in that they can be pickey eaters, or maybe will at their favorite seeds first and eat the rest when they HAVE too!  

Fresh water is an absolute must, so please try and situated in a spot that it will not soil the water.It took weeks for me to find the best spot for mine. Cleanliness of your cage is also suggested. 

As far as having diseases, I would not worry too much about the one you have. There was a very recent discussion here on the very subject. You will find more germs on a public restroom door or even salt shaker at the diner! Do make sure you wash your hands after cleaning the cage or handling your pigeon.This is a good precaution to take with ANY pet. 

There is a wealth of information here at Pigeon~Talk at your very finger tips. Do enjoy your new pigeon. 

Please keep us posted on how things are going with the one that found you.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Surffam,
Welcome to the world of pigeons...again 
I would recommend you find correct pigeon mix (it is higher in protein than wild bird seed mix, but wild bird seed mix will suffice until you can get it), plus you will need some red pigeon grit. Fresh water EVERYDAY is extremely important.
I undertand your concern about disease transferance, but as previously mentioned aslong as you wash your hand after handling them and cleaning, this should not be a problem. Most diseases tend to creep in when owners get a little lazy on their cleaning roster, so I recommend good upkeep of theplace you choose to keep her.
There is a photo on my website of the correct pigeon mix and grit, plus it has a heap of links there, including basic pigeon care.
Can you post a photo of your new friend? We may be able to give you more info on what type you have.
Any questions feel freeto post here, there are many great members here that are only too willing to help.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck i hope you have a good time with your new bird!


----------



## surffam (Apr 18, 2005)

How do I post a picture?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

surffam said:


> How do I post a picture?


Hi Surffam,
To post a photo you need to have it uploaded online then you use the 'Insert Image' Button found when you are posting a message (it's the yellow square with two mountains and a sun little picture, you then type in the url to the pic and the picture should show


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Surffam,
Depending on the software that creates the pic, you might have a problem if
the file is too large getting it into an attachment. If so, you may get a free 
account @ webshots and post the pic there, then insert the url into the text
of your post here. Good luck.
fp


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

There are lots of pigeon supply companies online and they will ship to you. Just find one closest to you to keep shipping cost down.


----------

